# I dont know if i was suppose to find this funny



## kimbo (21/11/14)

I saw this on Facebook yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I saw this on Facebook yesterday.




odd statement to make. not quite sure what to make of it either


----------



## Danny (21/11/14)

Lol its an article out of the Sunday Sport. The only paper we have close to it here is the Voice. It is quite a curveball of a title, there would be some karma in that though. I love the 'AIDS riddled hell jail' like thats not a global problem at all.


----------

